# blackwater river/bay



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Went out yesterday looking for some specks. Ended up catching a crap load of hard heads. Has anybody had much luck catching specks in the blackwater bay? If so does the fishing produce more further towards the gulf? Thanks


----------

